# Harald Schmidt lässt einen Herrenwitz lesen (1 Vid)



## krawutz (17 Apr. 2011)

*Aus der Sendung vom 14.4. :*




​
*"Eine Frau geht mit ihrem fünfjährigen Sohn zum Frauenarzt ..."*

*Der Rest hier (1:19 min., 20,2 MB) :*

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


*Ein anderer Gag :*

*Zu den öffentlichen Vorwürfen von Sonja Zietlow an Thomas Gottschalk, er wäre ein „Grabscher“ :
*
*„Es ist unglaublich, was sich Deutschlands beliebtester Moderator von dieser umgebauten Dschungeltranse gefallen lassen muss !“*


----------

